# استغلال طاقة الرياح في الوطن العربي



## aloqab (10 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا بأعضاء المنتدى الكرام

الموضوع الي انا حابب اطرحه بتعلق في توليد الكهرباء عن طريق الهواء 
الموضوع مش خيالي وما بعارض قوانين حفظ الطاقه او ابسط القوانين 

لكن بفكره جديده ويمكن تم البحث فيها من قبل الله اعلم 

المهم البداية بتتمحور حول المشكلة الي بتواجه توليد الكهرباء عن طريق الهواء 
هاي العمليه اساسها تحويل طاقة الهواء الى طاقة ميكانية (الاستفاده منها ميكانيكيا) ومن بعد هيك تحويل الطاقه الميكانيكيه الى طاقه كهربائيه بواسطة توربينات هوائية مصنعه لهدا الغرض

لكن مش كل المناطق الجغرافيه بتمتلك سرعة رياح مناسبه لهدا الغرض وطبعا هدا شيء طبيعي 
ومن اكثر المناطق هاي هي المواجه للبحر بتكون هناك سرعة الرياح مناسبة والاهم من هيك انها مستمره 

وبالاعتبار ايضا طاقة الرياح الانسان ما بقدر يستغلها كلها مثل ما بقدر يستغل طاقة الشمس بالكامل 
احنا فقط بنستفيد بقدر بسيط من هده الطاقات 

الان المناطق الي طقسها معتدل كيف تستغل طاقة الرياح بما انه ما في استمراريه لهبوب الرياح 
وبتكون الرياح في الغالب موسميه 

انا بدي اطبق مشروع صغير بتمحور حول استغلال طاقة الرياح بشكل افضل 
ويمكن يكون الموضوع فاشل او لاء المهم انا مابدي اكبت اي فكره تخطر ببالي نقاش اي فكره اما بصقلها او بضحضها من الاساس 

الان انا بدي اركب تربين هواء واحول طاقة الرياح الى طاقه ميكانيكه ومن بعدها بستغل هده الطاقه بضغط الهواء ....يعني تخزين هده الطاقه على شكل هواء مضغوط ....وبعدها بحول الهواء المضغوط الى كهرباء (هده الفكره بشكل اساسي)

كبداية ... تركيب توربين الهواء على سطح المنزل والمنطقه مكشوفه لهبوب الرياح 
بعد تركيب التوربين وصله مع كمبرسور للهواء (ضاغط للهواء) في لحظة هبوب الرياح بتحرك التوربين مولدا طاقه ميكانيكه منقول عبر تروس او شي من هدا القبيل موصوله مع الكمبروسر الهوائي بعد نقل الطاقه الميكانيه الى الكمبروسور يدور هو التالي ويعمل على ضغط الهواء في خزان حديدي بحجم 1م كعب ..بعد دلك ضخ الهواء المضغوط بشكل معين على مولد dc كونها بداية بنستخدم مولد السياره لسهولة توفره 

سبب اختيار هده الطريقه هو سهولة وتيسر الادوات المطلوبة ورخص ثمنها مقرانة مع ادوات اخرى ..
التربين في اي حالة لتوليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح نحتاج لتربين 
الكمبرسور سهل التعامل معه ومتوفر 
خزان حفظ الهواء بحجم 1م مكعب نستطيع الحصول عليه وايضا نستطيع الحصول على احجام اكبر 
المولد الكهربائي المستخدم من قبل السيارات او ماشاكل نستطيع الحصول عليه

الاساس الي انا طرحت عليه هده الفكره 
هو انو في حالت هبوب رياح قوية فل نفرض انه خلال ساعتين في اليوم اواكثر ....او بالنسبه للاسبوع نفرض انه يومين في الاسبوع يعني انا بستغل الرياح لمدة يومين بضغط الهواء بستمرار المهم انه بضغط الهواء في خزان بستوعب كميات كبيرة من الهواء المفارقه انه لو استخدمت مولد كهربائي موصول مباشره مع التربين وبنتج طاقه كهربائية وبخزنها في بطاريات ....انا بشوف انه لتخزين الطاقه في بطاريات بتواجه مشكلة انه محدودية السعه في البطاريات وبرضوا ارتفاع سعرها مقارنه
مع الكمبروسير وحجم خزان الهواء 
انا من رائي انه الافضليه بتكون لضغط الهواء 

مشاكل هده الطريقه اوالتساؤلات حول الموضوع 
بكل بساطه القوة والزمن الي انا بلزمني لضغط وتخزين الهواء

سرعة الرياح الي بتخولني اني اضغط الهواء بالاضافه للمدة الي بحتاجها لتخزين الهواء الي بكفي لتوليد الهواء ليوم واحد على الاقل 

يعني ادا كان الامر معقول واستخدمنا اكثر من تربين لحل المشكله ....او الحصول على تربين اكبر حجم لتفادي اي مشكله مع خزان للهواء كبير الحجم


لكن هناك موضوع الي بتعلق بالجدوى الاقتصاديه ...مش الموقصود الربح المالي 
انما نجاح الامر بعتمد على انه المال و الجهد المبدول بالاضافه الى الطاقه المستهلكه ينتج عنهن طاقه مكافئه .....فبقدر اقول انه الفكره نجحت
(مال.جهد.زمن)+(طاقه مستهلكه)=(طاقة منتجه مكافئه) ....وبما انه الطاقه المستهلكه مجانية وبما أنه عندي طاقة منتجه انا بقدر استغلها لمصلحتي ولمصلحت الامه كلها 

وانا حابب من الشباب والاخوة المشاركة بأراهم البنائه 
طبعا انا دارس كهرباء ما عندي معلومات كفايه عن الهواء وكيفية استغلاله 
فأي شخص بقدر ايفيدنا عن خصائص الهواء حتى تسهل القضية انا بكون ممنون كثير لانها مساهمة لدعم الشباب في الوطن العربي اجمع


بالتوفيق


----------



## COCl2 (11 فبراير 2011)

هذا اجراء مفصل لواحد يجعل طاحونة رياح ما بعرف اذا بيفيدك
http://www.instructables.com/id/7-Foot-Axial-Flux-Wind-Turbine[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
في عندي كتاب كمان فيه اجراء مفصل أكثر بكثير و أسهل لكنه ضائع بين ملفاتي واذا بدك ياه سارسل رابط


----------



## COCl2 (11 فبراير 2011)

بصراحة لم أقرأ كلامك جيدا لكني قرأته الآن ويبدوأنك تعرف صناعتها فقط تريد تحسينات لذا أنسى بريدي فوق


----------

